

Scala Traits - harlock81
http://workwithplay.com/blog/2013/06/26/scala-traits/

======
leothekim
Artima wrote an article describing how the use of traits (along with other
scala features) can contribute to increased compile times.[1]

FTFA: "... the compile time cost of mixing in a trait compared to extending a
superclass likely exists because the compiler must insert forwarding methods
for all the methods declared in the trait into the body of the subclass when
mixing in, but when extending a superclass it does not. Instead, the subclass
simply inherits the superclass implementations of those methods. We did
observe that the larger the number of methods to be mixed in the more the
compile time was increased."

[1]
[http://www.artima.com/articles/compile_time.html](http://www.artima.com/articles/compile_time.html)

------
gtani
Good article, (need to work on colorizing REPL output tho)

Here's a Cake Pattern and type class followups:

Slides

[https://speakerdeck.com/marakana/ne-scala-2012-the-
typeclass...](https://speakerdeck.com/marakana/ne-scala-2012-the-typeclass-
pattern-an-alternative-to-inheritance)

[https://dl.dropbox.com/u/1679797/NE%20Scala/Bakery%20from%20...](https://dl.dropbox.com/u/1679797/NE%20Scala/Bakery%20from%20the%20Black%20Lagoon.pdf)

videos of above:
[http://marakana.com/s/post/1397/2013_northeast_scala_symposi...](http://marakana.com/s/post/1397/2013_northeast_scala_symposium_videos)

